

Hackernews website slower for logged in users. [video] - mkhalil
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAMpk6anowg

======
angersock
Congratulations! You've discovered slowbans!

Try creating a new user account, and see if it's faster.

Also, open your debug tools and watch the network traffic to get a real good
idea--I've got something like an 8 second slowban right now (not necessarily
undeserved, mind you).

~~~
mkhalil
Hmm interesting...Yeah its about 8-9 seconds.

Why does this happen? Did anybody inform you of any reason why, or what you
said?

I can't find anything in my history that I think would deserve it (although
subjective), but maybe it's some karma received over time algorithm.

~~~
angersock
You can email the admins and hope for feedback--I've always found pg (now,
dang) to be helpful in that regard.

Unfortunately, there is no simple feedback mechanism if a mod doesn't post in
reply to you and explain why you're being silly.

